# looking for bulb for Alpine 3342 EQ



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to post this, I bought a service manual today for my Alpine 3342 EQ and than took the control unit apart (again! LOL), I removed the display from the PC board and found there are 6 bulbs under it, 3 on each side, 2 green 1 orange each end. The orange bulbs all work on the unit but only 2 of the green bulbs are working.

Wanted to see if anyone has a source for these bulbs or can recommend a part number that they have used for similar replacement, for example in a head unit face.

I have a small bulb I had left over from radioshack from another project but it is slightly too big and it is a 12 volt bulb. I checked the voltage at the bulbs on the PC board that are working and they are all getting about 4.90 volts. so I turned my power supply down to 5 volts and tried the radioshack bulb but it was very dim.

Not sure how many volts the stock bulbs are rated but turning my power supply up to 15 they can take it, obviously some where on the PC board there must be a voltage regulator to kick the voltage down but no idea what the stock bulbs are rated for.


So anyone help me out?

Thanks


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I found out the specs for all the bulbs in my EQ and the Alpine part numbers, I don't know why they come up as different part numbers on the pacparts.com site as all the bulbs have the same ratings and look to be the same, one part number says "amber" but all the bulbs in this unit either have a green or amber cover on the clear bulbs, here are the numbers I found, they show as available but would like to see if I can find something cheaper:

ALPINE 65E11373S01 PILOT LAMP 6V 70MA 
ALPINE 65E11216S01 LAMP,6V 70MA 
ALPINE 65E11372S01 PILOT LAMP 6V 70MA 
ALPINE 65E10419S01 LAMP,6V 70MA (AMBER)

but at least I now know they are 6V 70MA


----------

